# What is one pass?



## WEST 014 (May 19, 2011)

This confuses me a lot, for example, when I read somewhere:
-Two pass at 800 rpm, 4 pass 1200 rpms.. 

I do not know what does it mean exactly. 

Someone say one pass is for example 50x50 cm area and working from top to bottom, others said from top to bottom and from bottom up horizontally..
Unfortunately, the issue is rather silly, but I want to know what I'm doing and how..

I stay confused... Also here read first time term ''one set''. Also do not know what it is.

Sorry for the beginner questions, but I think this is really a place where I can learn things that interest me.

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

its how many times you polish the area....


----------



## WEST 014 (May 19, 2011)

i know, but me interesting what is one pass definition, is one pass this:

online photo sharing

or one pass is this

online photo sharing

free image hosting


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

I thought 1 pass is 1 pass meaning no matter wether you work from the top to the bottom or side to side etc as long as you only go over that area once that is 1 pass? no matter what speed you are using 1 pass is one pass ie if your working from top to bottom 1 move starting from top to-bottom is 1 pass but if you move from top to bottom back to the top that's 2 passes?

I'm still new to machine polishing so I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

a pass is a pass, it is how many sets you do to how many passes.
Confused, several passes is a set and will be how many passes per set to get the correction you require per set.
Confused myself now!!!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I guess things are open to interpretation, but for me a "pass" is me covering my work area once, be it north to south or east to west, I may do a pass from north to south followed by a pass from east to west for example. A set is made up of multiple passes, and is the total work time before I remove the polish residue. I may complete multiple sets of compounding to fully remove the decects for example. 

Hope this helps


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/MrDaveKG


----------



## WEST 014 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks all to replys.

The biggest problem is when I read somewhere one pass , I do not know if it's one image or 1 + 2 image that I posted. so I'm afraid that I do not working too much on panel. Sorry, realy confused, i read, pass, set, section pass, etc etc. 

For now i working at the next: for me one pass is one of two image that i posted, 1+2 image is 2 passes. Does not matter in which direction is movement of the machine, one image is one pass. If someone think i wrong, please let me say where I'm wrong.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

It's where you cross over. " move passed"

A section pass is where you'all cross over, or pass your working area (normally about 2ft)


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I've always thought a pass is working an area of paint.


So a pass for me would consist of:

Spreading product
Breaking down abrasives
Working abrasive
Refining


But I guess I'll call it a set now lol


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

I don' count. just work it until the polish has been broken down properly, you removed as much defects as you aim to do and the finish is at the level you want it to be at.


----------



## WEST 014 (May 19, 2011)

Wery stupid question, but no one have to say good answer. By the way. i working one pass is one image that i paste..


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

One pass is as it sounds, One pass over said area with your polisher.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

one past is when 1 footballer kicks the ball to another footballer on his team.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

On the rare occasion I get my DA on my car's paintowrk , I use my eyes to tell me how many passes I need , I have no ideas how many passes I do on each part , I use my eyes and look to see what I am doing , 

If it's not a firm instruction then it's usually a guideline and then it's down to the individual to interpret how they will


----------

